# Word of the Day:  Eradicate



## Ruthanne (Aug 7, 2020)

Word of the Day:  Eradicate
destroy completely; put an end to.
"this disease has been eradicated from the world"

Please use this word of the day in a sentence.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 7, 2020)

My stomach ache eradicated my appetite all day long.


----------



## Matrix (Aug 8, 2020)

Expert says COVID-19 will never be eradicated, because even if it is temporarily contained it will keep on coming back.


----------



## RubyK (Aug 8, 2020)

It is almost impossible to eradicate Creeping Charlie (weed) from a grassy lawn.


----------



## RubyK (Aug 8, 2020)

I spent an entire afternoon years ago eradicating every trace of Creeping Charlie from my lawn. Feeling proud that I had finally eradicated that tiresome weed, it came back in full force after the next big rainfall.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 8, 2020)

We have  been trying  to eradicate the black ants that have  been  showing up in our  kitchen.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 8, 2020)

Fifty years ago  Pennsylvania    told folks to  plant multi flora rose bushes.
I recently read  that  the PA game  commisson was having a controlled  burn trying to eradicate multi flora roses.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 9, 2020)

Kudos to Matrix for his effort in eradicating the forum of trolls.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2020)

The voles in my yard are relentless, every day there's more holes and mounds of dirt, but I don't have the heart to eradicate them.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Eradication of  Polio through vaccination meant that Iron Lungs were of no further use in the medical world *


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2020)

I doubt I will ever eradicate carbohydrates from my diet.


----------

